# 좋도록 하십시오



## wonlon

- 김영수 쎄, 내일 저 대신 식비 를 내 주실래요? 
(金永洙，明天你先替我交伙食費可以嗎﹖Kim Yeon Soo, can you pay the food expenses for me tomorrow, please?"
- 좋도록 하십시오.
(可以。 OK.)

It is from my Chinese textbook. I can understand the meaning of the first sentence, but cannot figure out the second sentence, how its structure can make it mean "OK".

Would you provide an analysis?


----------



## terredepomme

就是"隨你的便吧"的意思.(但比較恭)


----------



## wonlon

I think I get the point.
Thanks.


----------



## kenjoluma

'좋도록 하십시오' sounds a bit strange to me.
좋도록 하십시오...... hmm.... maybe '좋을 대로 하십시오' But with the context up there, it seems quite weird anyway.

-저 대신 식비 내 주세요.
-좋을 대로 하세요(?).

... What do you think, guys?


----------



## wonlon

Actually it is a sample dialogue showing the use of ㄹ 래요, and "ㄹ 래요" here means "do you want to", but I feel rather strange if I put "do you want to" in the meaning of the sentence. (do you want to pay for me....) What do you think?

And I don't know if the second sentence is strange, it is for you Koreans to judge. Sometimes textbooks write some strange sentences in order to teach learners more polite styles.


----------



## Superhero1

A : 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내 주실래요? (because I don't have money)
B : 그러죠. (OK.) 

A : 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내 주실래요?
B : 네, 제가 낼게요. (OK. I'll pay for you) : it shows more favorable attitude than the use of the expression for 그러죠

A : 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내 주실래요?
B : 물론이죠. (Sure !!!)

A: 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내 주실래요?
B : 그래요. (Ok)

A : 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내 주실래요?
B : 좋을 대로 하세요. (OK)


* "Do you want to pay for me?"   'A: 김영수 씨, 내일 저 대신 식비를 내기를(지불하기를) 원하나요?'
It doesn't make sense. VERY weird.


----------



## wonlon

terredepomme said:


> 就是"隨你的便吧"的意思.(但比較恭)


- 좋도록 하십시오.

ちょっと　日本語を　知ますので、日本語で　どう　言いますか。


----------



## terredepomme

> ちょっと　日本語を　知ますので、日本語で　どう　言いますか。


「よろしいですよ」「そうしましょう」等等。


----------



## kenjoluma

I put a lot of thoughts on this. And mind you, I'm a Korean native speaker. Lived longer in a foreign country than in Korea, but still, I'm an eligible(?) Korean speaker.
And I have to say, I've come to conclusion with most cerntainty that '좋도록 하십시오' itself, doesn't really make any sense.
It's just wrong in a morphological sense.

I wonder if any adjective stem -- which, in this case, is 좋(다) -- can go along with -도록. I highly doubt it.


Too sad we can't give credit to textbooks these days.


----------



## woebegone1997

'좋도록 하십시오', in my opinion, is better translated as something like, "Do as you see fit," "Do as you wish." I don't know Chinese, and can't vouch for the Chinese to Korean translation, but I think Superhero1's comments offer better alternatives.


----------



## coolbrz

as your wish


----------



## coolbrz

- 김영수 쎄, 내일 저 대신 식비 를 내 주실래요?  
he asked that 김영수 pay for dinner with him 
it`t mean that he dose not pay for dinner 

김영수 said , 좋도록 하십시오
영수 agree with his opinion

as a result , 김영수 pay for all(영수,he) dinner bill


----------

